# Wrapping soap questions



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

I bought a package of clear plastic bags from Hobby Lobby. I think they are called treat bags. It was in the cake/ cookie cutter section.

Three 1 oz handsoaps fit great in them. I put all my unscented handsoaps and my tea tree oil in the bags at 10pm on Thursday for my first craft show on Friday. By Saturday afternoon the Tea Tree soaps smelled BAD! Stinky lye-ish nasty. 

I had put the soap in the bag, folder over the opening and creased it then put a piece of tape to hold close. 

I took all my hand soaps out of the bags. Within a 2 hours the soap was losing the nasty smell and beginning to smell like tea tree again.

What would have caused this? 

What is the best way to wrap soap? My full size bars are wrapped with brown paper and open on 2 ends. I may have a wholesale account, but they want it shrink wrapped. 
HELP! 
Thanks Amanda


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi Amanda,

I've not been wrapping soap for long, maybe a month or a little more, but I've been using 4x6 shrink bags. I cut the top off before I use the hair dryer to shrink, (to make it a bit smaller) and then after I am done I trim the end flush with the soap so I have one end open. I've only done bars that have cured for 4 weeks or more, but so far I've not had any problems. Maybe your bars did not get enough air? I've done a peppermint bar too, with no problems. I got my bags online for just a little over 1 penny a piece even with shipping thrown in. I got them from jodys's soap and things.com Sounds like you might need a little smaller bag than I'm using, or a bag with tiny holes to allow air transfer. Those were more expensive though when I was searching. 
Hope this helps a little.
Anita


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I use cello bags for my soaps and I use a hand hole punch to put small holes in them. The bags are gusseted and I punch them before unfolding the gussets so one punch makes 4 holes. I punch four times down each side. Now I don't sell tons so this works for me for now. I can punch bags while I'm watching TV or at shows between breaks. The ends of the bags are folded down and stapled shut.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Or just snip the corner so you have a small triangle for the soaps to breath. (a paper cutter works wonderful) Some bags simply smell awful, I get mine from Uline, but aromahaven.com sells them also.

Oh and they are having a killer clearanace rack sale on fragrance! And their bags are on sale also. Vicki


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Yep, aromahaven does have some nice bags. I snip off both corners for air. Love these bags...so much easier than my old method. Snip, drop, tie :biggrin Tammy


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

When did you make the soap you packaged?

I also use shrink wrap bags. However, I have not found a reason to modify the 4X6" bags. When you heat shrink the bag it leaves a circle area open on one end.

Sara


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

BlissBerry said:


> When did you make the soap you packaged?
> 
> I also use shrink wrap bags. However, I have not found a reason to modify the 4X6" bags. When you heat shrink the bag it leaves a circle area open on one end.
> 
> Sara


It was made October 6th. It was 6 weeks cured. I wrapped it the night before my debuting show. I will have to punch holes in the bags.

I am in Mississippi and we are high humidity year round!!!

I just orderd the 4x6 bags from Aroma Haven.


----------

